# DIY Aquarium Stand Questions



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

So tomorrow my step dad and I are going to make a 26in tall stand for my 29 gallon tank. Its going to be simple nothing fancy. I was going to put pictures up about how we build it but I wasn't sure if anyone was interested in seeing it. 

So is there anyone interested? 

PS: the reason we are making it short is cause we are a short family (Im only 5 foot tall) so it will make it easier for me to clean and work with.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

KatSea said:


> So tomorrow my step dad and I are going to make a 26in tall stand for my 29 gallon tank. Its going to be simple nothing fancy. I was going to put pictures up about how we build it but I wasn't sure if anyone was interested in seeing it.
> 
> So is there anyone interested?
> 
> PS: the reason we are making it short is cause we are a short family (Im only 5 foot tall) so it will make it easier for me to clean and work with.


I'd be interested. DIY projects add another nice element to the hobby, in my opinion.


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

Alright I'll be post pictures last on tonight or tomorrow if anyone is interested


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

*Weight* of 1 US *Gallon of water* = approx. 8.35 lb 
29 gallon tank = 242.15 Lbs not counting substrate dont knwo if you knew or not

anyways i lvoe diy projects, just be sure the surface where the tank is sitting is level saw a guy on here that had a diy stand that wasnt level and he cracked his aquarium.


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

I ended up putting it in another post

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-stand-step-step-130328/


----------

